# Wild carrot seeds



## Bahamutchild

Hello. I have been researching this for over an hour but have had no luck. 

Wild carrot seeds can be used as a contraceptive. I was wondering if there was a specific name for this medicinal in Polish? I know marchew is carrot, but I do not wish to just say 'carrot.' (or even 'carrot seeds') (For example, it is commonly called Queen Anne's Lace in English... but I do not wish to have the literal translation of that either...).

And by the way, this is for a novel I am writing that borrows occasional Polish words.

Thank you for any help!
Christina


----------



## Thomas1

Bahamutchild said:


> Hello. I have been researching this for over an hour but have had no luck.
> 
> Wild carrot seeds can be used as a contraceptive. I was wondering if there was a specific name for this medicinal in Polish? I know marchew is carrot, but I do not wish to just say 'carrot.' (or even 'carrot seeds') (For example, it is commonly called Queen Anne's Lace in English... but I do not wish to have the literal translation of that either...).
> 
> And by the way, this is for a novel I am writing that borrows occasional Polish words.
> 
> Thank you for any help!
> Christina


Welcome to the WRforums Christina, 

nasiona dzikiej marchwi is a literal translation of what you wrote in the title of this thread.

Queen Anne's Lace translates literally into Polish as: koronka królowej Anny

Have you got the Latin name of your plant? 

Tom


----------



## .Jordi.

Hello!

In Wikipedia I found that Queen Anne's lace has the Latin name _Daucus carota_, which in Polish Wikipedia can be found in the article about _marchew zwyczajna_, so how about _nasiona marchwi zwyczajnej_?


----------



## Bahamutchild

Thank you both 

I may use the koronka (combined with something else) if all else fails (the novel is, after all, light fantasy- but I like to get the details correct). And yes, the Latin name is Daucus carota.

I can't use nasiona marchewi... as it is a mouthful for my english readers (It's a mouthful for me! My Polish is poor  ).

So to rephrase my question- Is there is a (Polish) nickname for the Daucus carota (seeds)? I imagine those using it for contraception call it something specifically...

Cheers!
Christina


----------



## BezierCurve

> So to rephrase my question- Is there is a (Polish) nickname for the Daucus carota (seeds)? I imagine those using it for contraception call it something specifically...


 
I'm afraid there is no nickname for it; even if one has been coined, it is not commonly known, so its usage would probably lead to misunderstanding. As for the marchew, I've found both terms being used in the contraceptive context - nasiona dzikiej marchwi and nasiona marchwi zwyczajnej.

BTW, would you mind giving us a little sample of your novel? Surely no author likes to disclose his story before the end of writing, so I'll understand if you're not willing to do so


----------



## Bahamutchild

Thank you Bezier. I'll play around with everyone's suggestions and see what I come up with.

I sent you a PM 

Cheers,
Christina


----------



## BezierCurve

You're welcome. Too bad I didn't get it  Must be my longish nickname...


----------



## artamedan

Hello,
You can perfectly use an old word for this vegetable, coming obviously from latin, that is not used commonly nowadays but still understandable : "karota" or even diminutive - "karotka" .
So:
nasiona karoty (karotki) = seeds of carrot


----------

